# Strange new idea for a P murinus enclosure



## Zorack (Apr 3, 2005)

call me mad, but i was walking through town today and i had a sudden urge to redesign my p murinus tank, with some nice deco and alot of things for it to build off...
we start with the frog statue, lots of web could be built off it and the idea is for the spider to sleep in its mouth (covered in peat of cause), then we have the plants aswell for the web and the scarecrow for more web, the little mushroom guy was a bonus...

Tell us wat u think, or do u think its over the top?  ;P


----------



## becca81 (Apr 3, 2005)

I think it's fine as long as everything is non-toxic and the spider can't fall and be hurt and/or impaled on any object.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 3, 2005)

Be sure to post a pic in a few weeks


----------



## Zorack (Apr 4, 2005)

i should be doing it today, ill try get it today, depending on how lovely my p murinus is


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 4, 2005)

Your taste is different from mine. 

/Lelle


----------



## bagheera (Apr 5, 2005)

I wish you luck. My OBT has stomped crushed dug up or webbed over EVERYTHING that I decorated the enclosure with. Oh and I guess I helped to kill the live plants.  Everybody's a critic, I guess. :?


----------



## Apocalypstick (Apr 5, 2005)

I bet you'll get threat poses and hits on half that stuff


----------



## Vys (Apr 5, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Your taste is different from mine.
> 
> /Lelle


That, is diplomacy 

Apocalypstick: lol

Zorack: It's among the clouds, but it _is _ original, and as such should be tried, at least, before the idea is discarded. Who knows, it might even look great!


----------



## Freddie (Apr 6, 2005)

I'd *never* put anything like that in terrarium.
But.. if you like and those wont kill your t... be my guest.


----------



## Zorack (Apr 6, 2005)

new pics of her in encloure, decided not to use the frog, dident fit inside, so went for a clay pot and used the plants, mushroom man and the scare crow , ill put more pics in once the web is done

p.s at this moment, shes sitting ontop of the mushrooms head


----------



## Freddie (Apr 6, 2005)

Alice in Wonderland...
Only that comes in my mind.


----------



## Sheri (Apr 6, 2005)

You know, although that is not my taste is certainly has me started on different themes...

I have to rehouse one tonight, we shall see what it becomes.



Though I must say, if Grandma loved spiders (and was still alive) she would be all over that enclosure!


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 6, 2005)

Lovely Zorack! ROFL


----------



## KJE (Apr 6, 2005)

I love it!  I love different/odd things.  I think it would be cool to use a miniature city as decoration in an enclosure.  Hmm, maybe I'll try that someday.


----------



## Zorack (Apr 6, 2005)

lol glad u guys like, shes still sitting on her mushroom, she seems to be attached to him


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 6, 2005)

I bet she sits there because she's scared of the scare...troll with the ugly hat


----------



## Scorpiove (Apr 6, 2005)

hey that is really cool!


----------



## pandinus (Apr 7, 2005)

It's like mary engelbreit meets tarantula! LOL


----------



## BlkCat (Apr 7, 2005)

Zorack said:
			
		

> lol glad u guys like, shes still sitting on her mushroom, she seems to be attached to him


Hehehehe, sometimes we all love the mushrooms a lil too much.


----------



## Zorack (Apr 7, 2005)

hehe, shes starting to build her web now, ill post a pic on here once shes done


----------



## harrymaculata (Apr 7, 2005)

BlkCat said:
			
		

> Hehehehe, sometimes we all love the mushrooms a lil too much.


second that one, looks like he was eating some when he designed that trippy enclosure looks cool and different though (not to my tastes though i like a natural look).    :}  :8o  :?


----------

